# Req: Good restaurant with veggie options, Dublin (Sat night 5th March)



## Plek Trum (23 Feb 2011)

Hi all,

looking for recommendations for a mid price range restaurant in central (enough) Dublin for dinner for two, on a Saturday night. OH is vegetarian so that's a priority option wise.

We have eaten at Talbot 101 on occasion, will probably be there for lunch over the same weekend so somewhere different would be appreciated!

Thanks in anticiaption 

Edit:  OH also enjoys fish - so doesnt have to be exclusively veggie!


----------



## horusd (23 Feb 2011)

The winding stair on the quays is nice. Never had a veggie option tho.  Another nice place is the Irish Film Centre, Temple Bar.  It's a bar cum resturant, cum cinema.  I eat there a lot, very reasonable, and a lovely atmosphere & nice staff, plus your in the heart of all the city action. They used to do a nut roast kind of thing, or veggie felafal which was nice, again I'm not a veggie so don't quote me on quality! Not sure if you want more upmarket than this tho.


----------



## Plek Trum (23 Feb 2011)

Thanks Horusd - had a peek at Winding Stair, will keep it in mind for lunch but hoping for something slightly different for dinner.  Its for a birthday treat so would like to get it 'right on'.  Thanks tho, nice headsup!

Any other recommendations?


----------



## dereko1969 (23 Feb 2011)

I thought this place was very nice
[broken link removed]
I'm veggie and even if the online menu doesn't specify a veggie option they'll do a risotto. though as she eats fish she's not a vegetarian, my mates really enjoyed the fish they had there.

[broken link removed] this place was very nice and reasonable too, they have some good offers on sometimes too.

finally http://www.leboncrubeen.ie/ is excellent too.


----------



## pinkyBear (23 Feb 2011)

Hi there try shibeen chic ([broken link removed]), they do a veggie option.. in the city center near all pubs.. great atmosphere, prices good too, and the food is good...

P..


----------



## horusd (23 Feb 2011)

You could try Fallon & Byrne on Exchequer street (?) off Georges street.  Very popular and trendy, you should book if you decide on here.  There is also a nice Asian resturant on the corner of Stephens street and Georges street, but the name escapes me right now. Again, quite nice and very central. You can't miss it, its right on the corner.  I can't seem to find it on google tho.


----------



## dereko1969 (23 Feb 2011)

Is that Jaipur? http://www.jaipur.ie/ very nice food but if you like it spicy i'd let them know as they tend to dial the heat down.


----------



## horusd (23 Feb 2011)

Or...you could try Yamamori on George's street. They do Sushi etc.  Not too plush tho, so I wouldn't think it would suit a birthday event. A nice Chinese on Dame Street would be Kingsland.


----------



## horusd (23 Feb 2011)

Thanks Derek, that's the one!


----------



## Plek Trum (23 Feb 2011)

Oh guys - you lot are fantastic!  Thanks for the prompt responses (I now have an ache with hunger reading some of those menus, thank goodness Im off home soon!)

Will browse all and decide, thanks again for all your help, much appreciated!


----------



## Petal (23 Feb 2011)

Try the farm restaurant on dawson street, they have lovely veggie options.


----------



## carallen2 (23 Feb 2011)

Im a big fan of SABA on Clarendon st....most mains seem to have an option of beef/chicken/fish/veggie. Recently they've had a set price menu as well which is good value.


----------



## dereko1969 (24 Feb 2011)

was in eden last night, superb food and service, bit pricier than the other places but might be worth checking out


----------



## Mynydd (24 Feb 2011)

Yamamori on the quays do a lovely tofu steak. Delicious.


----------



## Sophietk (28 Feb 2011)

I think any quality Asian restaurant would be a good option because they  tend to offer a lot of tasty vegetarian options and would have more  dishes that incorporate tofu on the menu than your average restaurant.  Saba on  Clarendon street is my favourite for Thai & Vietnamese food.


----------



## rob30 (28 Feb 2011)

Yamamori is a great Japanese restaurant ( and a lot more than sushi) with great veggie options. 

Ukiyo on exchequer street is another good quality and value restaurant, that becomes a pub later on.

I would also highly recommend cornocopoeia near BT, it is a great veggie restaurant that non veggies will also enjoy. Good value too.


----------



## Eithneangela (1 Mar 2011)

Any Asian restaurant.  BTW, if your OH eats fish but not meat, then she is a pescatarian.  I'm the same, and generally have a problem with standard restaurants which purport to do vegetarian options, or have some fish dishes which are too expensive.  So my advice is Indian, Thai or Chinese - all are reasonably priced and offer lots of variety, unlike the traditional restaurants.  Enjoy.


----------



## Ladybirdclev (31 Mar 2011)

the grill room steak house and bar in kingswood, citywest is absolutely delicious! and really original spot too


----------



## Ladybirdclev (31 Mar 2011)

oh and they have a 65 euro deal for two plus a bottle of wine!


----------

